# Element collection lids



## jimdoc (Dec 3, 2010)

Does anyone know where to get lids like the ones on RGB element collection
tubes or bottles like these;
http://www.element-collection.com/html/explore_frameset2.htm
http://www.element-collection.com/html/photos_frameset.htm

Also how do you tell what size lid you need for one of these tubes?
I have a case of bottles or tubes as RGB site calls them,and the lids for my rhenium and ruthenium samples fit on them perfectly.I would like to get any lids that fit for those bottles,and a set of element engraved lids would be nice also.I have checked online,and the info seemed confusing on the lid sizes.I don't want to order a bunch of caps that might be wrong.

Jim


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 3, 2010)

Jim.

Check your phone book for a jewelry supply house in your area. Those tiny bottles were sold at the one I used to frequent. Don't know if you can buy just caps, however. 

Harold


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks Harold,
I will check,but like you said I can't see them selling the lids separate.
I found them online,but there were different sizes,and no real info on how to tell what size you would need.

I guess I could request a sample of the ones I think will be right to check before ordering.Or ask the guys at RGB element sales if they know the right size.

I also have to dig out all the bottles so I know how many to order.Might as well get lids for all the bottles I have when I order.

Jim


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 7, 2010)

I heard back from Andrew at rgbco about the lids.He said they sell the bottles with lids for $5 each or set of 92 at $325.Then shipping from UK also.

Jim


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 8, 2010)

jimdoc said:


> I heard back from Andrew at rgbco about the lids.He said they sell the bottles with lids for $5 each or set of 92 at $325.Then shipping from UK also.
> 
> Jim


$5 each? Is that all? :shock: 
Was there any talk of the use of a gun and mask? 

I'm having a little trouble coming to terms with that price. 

To insure we're on the same page----are the bottles similar to these?

Harold


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 8, 2010)

They are similar.You can see what they look like in the second link of the post at the top of this page.They are engraved with the element initials and painted.I too think thats alot of money.

My problem is I have bottles that the lids from my ruthenium and rhenium bottles fit.So I know they are the right size,I just don't know what that size is.I would like to have the platinum group set like the rgbco lids,but I don't need them for all the elements in my collection.

I have seen bottles on Ebay,but would like to be able to use the ones I have already.They are double the height of the rgbco bottles,but take the same lid.

If I find lids I may make a display that holds the bottles like in the above links.I have some other sizes of plastic bottles,but like the size of these glass ones I have.

Jim


----------

